# Adverts



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Why am I getting adverts at the side of every thread I open when I have logged in ??

I mainly use tapatalk but just stated getting them when using laptop like I have not logged in @Katy @Lorian


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Your post is advertising BBW atm mate 

Go nutrition seem to have the most ads, they must be raking in that cheddar :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bloody hell £11.25 a kilo thats not bad actually.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you use an Ad Block?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Do you use an Ad Block?


Yes it always been on but I've only just started seeing these adds


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Do you use an Ad Block?


Its not a pop up its actually to the side of his post in the same box !


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I tend to use my phone or tablet and I've been seeing these adds in the first post for the last week or so.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I've wandered this too. Fairly annoying when reading a really long thread as it makes it much thinner on my phone with only a few words each line.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe run Malwarebytes...see if that helps?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> I tend to use my phone or tablet and I've been seeing these adds in the first post for the last week or so.


Ive read people are getting the adds using apps like tapatalk on mobiles but for some reason Ive only been getting them when using the proper site on my laptop. Using my ipod or phone i never get them.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Maybe run Malwarebytes...see if that helps?


I'll try now see if it does out


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Ive read people are getting the adds using apps like tapatalk on mobiles but for some reason Ive only been getting them when using the proper site on my laptop. Using my ipod or phone i never get them.


I don't use tapatalk, just the safari browser.

I tend to use my laptop to log on when I'm at work but I haven't noticed them then, its only when I'm on my phone and half my screen is taken up by a advert I really notice..


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine shows an ad on the top post, doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian has explained this in another thread but I can't find it. The advertisements are currently in a state of change to result in overall, fewer adverts.

As far as I know, some aspects are being trialled so I'm not sure what the overall ad layout will be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Lorian mentioned that they shouldn't be any ads on tapatalk anymore.

Still getting them on the odd thread.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> Lorian has explained this in another thread but I can't find it. The advertisements are currently in a state of change to result in overall, fewer adverts.
> 
> As far as I know, some aspects are being trialled so I'm not sure what the overall ad layout will be.


Just to point out that I don't get any adds using tapatalk I'm getting the ads when I pull up a thread on my laptop going on the main site.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Just to point out that I don't get any adds using tapatalk I'm getting the ads when I pull up a thread on my laptop going on the main site.


Yep, they're the ones that appear at the top of each page of a thread?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> Yep, they're the ones that appear at the top of each page of a thread?


No these are at the right hand side of the 1st post of a thread, same as if I was a guest not logged in. Also found out today it doesn't just appear using my PC the adds were there today using a mates laptop.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

1010AD said:


> No these are at the right hand side of the 1st post of a thread, same as if I was a guest not logged in. Also found out today it doesn't just appear using my PC the adds were there today using a mates laptop.


It's the same for me, top right corner of 1st post.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> No these are at the right hand side of the 1st post of a thread, same as if I was a guest not logged in. Also found out today it doesn't just appear using my PC the adds were there today using a mates laptop.


Yes, that's what I meant. These are new banners that Lorian has introduced as part of a new ad system that overall reduces the number of ads. If you notice on the homepage, they are gradually disappearing. I'm not sure if this is the final look though...I think he's still exploring the best options.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. These are new banners that Lorian has introduced as part of a new ad system that overall reduces the number of ads. If you notice on the homepage, they are gradually disappearing. I'm not sure if this is the final look though...I think he's still exploring the best options.


Ok and a good idea coz that's what adds are for to let us know about good deals etc. I never really look at the top banners to be honest but I noticed the ad on my thread straight away


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Ok and a good idea coz that's what adds are for to let us know about good deals etc. I never really look at the top banners to be honest but I noticed the ad on my thread straight away


I guess that's a good thing then  The homepage was looking cluttered which we didn't like and we're trying to generally tidy up (we'll be sorting through the stickies at some point). But we do accept that some people find the new adverts intrusive so Lorian may well change them. I guess we'll see


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> I guess that's a good thing then  The homepage was looking cluttered which we didn't like and we're trying to generally tidy up (we'll be sorting through the stickies at some point). But we do accept that some people find the new adverts intrusive so Lorian may well change them. I guess we'll see


As long as the ads are from sponsors and they show a good deal I can't see any problem


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If text could go around/underneath the ads, it wouldn't bother me


----------

